# Black?



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

I have fruit fly cultures(duh)

The excelsior is turning black what's this mean.

It has ton's of maggots in it but the media is running short, the maggots are dark brownish what does this mean?.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

smilexelectric said:


> I have fruit fly cultures(duh)
> 
> The excelsior is turning black what's this mean.
> 
> It has ton's of maggots in it but the media is running short, the maggots are dark brownish what does this mean?.


What type of flies? 

Possible an odd type of Exel......where did you get it?

Start a couple new cultures just to be sure. Prolly not a huge problem. Could be mold. Try experimenting with a little less water, heat and other varients. FF culturing "evolves" with the hobbyist and location. As long as it's producing...you are not in bad shape.

Try to be a little more specific in your thread title wording.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

This is the culture josh sent me, it never really boomed and they are melanogaster.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

When did you get it?

If it has lots of maggots....the bloom has yet to happen. I use a lot of media and always try for the "double" bloom.

Go to the grocery store and gather ingredients to make your own media...it's easy and that way, you won't freak out and have post office worries....


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Let'sss see it's prob 2 to 2 1/2 weeks old.


----------

